# more pointer questions



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

i know, all these questions and hype about luckycrafts is probably getting old, but i just want to find out all i can before i spend an arm and a leg and my next child on ONE. i have talked to three guys total from sportsmans and cabelas, about what patterns work best or are most popular at strawberry. i already know the ones i want, but i just wanted to hear more opinions. all three have mentioned the chartreuse shad 65 sp. among others. why this pattern? i guess fish will strike for many reasons other than hunger, but what is this trying to imitate, that would make it so popular for the berry?
also, does the 78 deep diver have a different action than say a 65 sp, or is it just able to dive deeper? i have heard both and didnt know what one was true


----------



## 2fishon (Jan 13, 2008)

The best thing to do is check out their website. It's one of the better lure sites out there.


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

For Strawberry I would go with the 100 size. That's what I use casting from my tube and I have done really well with them. I really don't think the color is as important as the action on those things. I have tried ghost brown, ghost minnow, american shad, laser rainbow, and NC ghost brown with no change in my catch rate. I have only trolled them once though, and it wasn't at strawberry, so if you are trolling my input may be worthless.

I have heard also from a couple of sources that the action does change on the deep divers. I can't tell you for sure cause I've never used them.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I have the chartreuse shad in 78. I bought it more for reaction strikes at the Nelle but the guy told me that if the wind picks up at the berry the fish stack up on the wave side of a pointy and eat minnow and stuff as they blow to shore and thats where the chartreuse shad works cus they can see in better in somwhat churned up water. Buy the Ghost rainbow in 100 for the berry and the ghost minnow 65 for there and everywhere else. I caught 8 browns on mine today. :mrgreen: Worth the money!


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

i have used the chartruse a ton and never got anything on it but have killed them on my other ones. just ask coop he knows just aswell as anyone what works and what doesnt. just buy one and try it.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

pintail said:


> i have used the chartruse a ton and never got anything on it but have killed them on my other ones. just ask coop he knows just aswell as anyone what works and what doesnt. just buy one and try it.


How are the backcasts going?


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

What are you talking about Kyle? Backcast? Post your pics of your 8 fish on the lucky


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Yay you made 40 posts with that one!! Dude I was just playin with you I heard you lost a lucky is all. chill out bra I dont even know you. :shock:


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

why you gotta be fightin on my thread??!!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

I aint fighten I gave you good advise! Get those two. You will be happy you did!


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Seems like there might be some "sensitive sallies" stacked up on this thread :shock:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

One of them anyway. I really dont care. You been fishing Poops? PM me so we dont hijack this thread. ANy more advise on pointers? I know lots of Orvis friends use them.


----------



## deadicatedweim (Dec 18, 2007)

I heard that the new banjo minnows rock.  Lets all pitch in and get some


----------



## pintail (Apr 20, 2008)

nor tah just ask the dedicated boys or lady amherst, its not a good day of fishing if i dont loose a lucky craft. i used the laser rainbow and ghost rainbow and didnt get anything on them at our secret inlet but ended up catching about 60 - 70 fish between 3 of us.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Whatever works right? I am glad we didnt have a big fight over this. Lets go fishing instead. So what pointers do you have and like?


----------



## rick_rudder (Dec 31, 2007)

what do those things run?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

15-20$ Worth every cent!


----------



## lady amherst (Jun 10, 2008)

sounds like a bunch of fighting females on this topic... why dont you two have a fish off and quit the online bickering! Put away the purse and settle it with a little competition....


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

deadicated1-
You may have already made up your mind to buy a couple of Lucky Craft lures but let me throw my opinion into the mix. I get the Glass Shad/Minnow line of lures from Rapala and do just fine with them. I fish southern Utah in the spring for bass, Strawberry in fall for trout, and everything in between throughout the year right along side those using LC's and catch just as many fish. There is no question the LC's have some great action but I just can't justify the cost when I am catching fish with other lures. I have also used Smithwick, Rattlin Rogues with similar success.

Just another couple of variables to consider,

HockeyMan


----------

